# I never thought I'd write this



## firetwoice (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello,
As I write this there are tears rolling down my cheeks, and I'm usually a strong balanced bloke.
Ozzy my beautiful b&w cat 'found me' shortly after I got divorced and he's been protecting me for 5 years now. I've had cats and dogs throughout my life, but this little fella is extremely special to me, probably because I now live alone.
Due to unforseen circumstances (which I'll only discuss in person) I have to repay Oz with the love and care he has shown me over the years, and find him a new owner who will give him the same attention he is used to from me. Yes, I spoil him, but in a healthy way, but hey.....the payback is so so worth it, only a cat lover would know. He is such a loving pal.
A little about him:
He is 6 years old with a lovely temperament and does'nt scratch or bite. He was 'trained' only to use his scratcher for this so your furniture is safe, and he knows not to jump onto kitchen worktops. I have a cat flap installed and because I currently live in a quiet culdesac, he's free to wander in and out of the garden at will. He wags his tail like a dog and opens his own doors . He's extremely healthy with a lovely shiny coat. An added bonus (to me) is that he only uses his cat litter in emergencies.....there's a huge field next door, so why would he . He has a natural affiliation for warm fires / duvets (he has his own) / cool breezes / woolly jumpers - preferably with the owner still wearing it. I could go on. Ozzy is fine with other pets as long as they're non-aggressive, I often looked after my friends dog and they spent hours together in the garden.
The important part:
Please let me apologise in advance....I care too much to let him go to anyone, so if it's a noisy house or you live in a built-up area it's a no-go I'm afraid. He's not street savvy like most town cats. Ideally I'm looking for a retired couple or someone settled with plenty of time spent at home. Ideally in the country, he's used to birds flying around the garden, a bees nest close by and so he's long past chasing them now. I'm a good judge of character so I'll recognise anyone who has a genuine love of animals, it's not something you can fake. If it's a designer cat your'e looking for, we don't do that here sorry.
I live close to the Lake District (Cumbria) and would prefer anyone interested to live in that vicinity really.
If you spend plenty of time at home, Ozzy is simply the ideal companion to cheer up your world.
I realise I'm being a little fussy, but it will literally break my heart when he goes so I want to be absolutely sure he goes to the right 'parent'.
If this means I'm limiting my chance of responses I understand, but he really is worth it. He has plenty of 'stuff' so there's no need to buy anything.
Thank you for reading.
Hope you can help, but please don't respond if you live in a busy area or near a main road.

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful - I really hope you find him the right home.


----------



## firetwoice (Jan 28, 2019)

tabelmabel said:


> He is absolutely beautiful - I really hope you find him the right home.


Thank you so much


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry you're going through this. Just a thought: are there any residential care homes near you that might like him? He'd then have a huge space to call his own, and endless welcoming laps to sit on....


----------



## firetwoice (Jan 28, 2019)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> So sorry you're going through this. Just a thought: are there any residential care homes near you that might like him? He'd then have a huge space to call his own, and endless welcoming laps to sit on....


Its a lovely thought. Ironically my work includes contact with residential care homes and I know from this that rules on health/safety/hygene wouldn't allow this except for arranged animal visits. It's a shame we can't go back 30 years.....all those duvets......and windowsills


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@firetwoice 
He is a lovely looking boy, his little face is so sweet.

As a back up, I would try to get on a waiting list for a rescue. 
They will fill up fast with kitten season approaching.

If I was looking for a cat and in the UK, I would definetly consider your boy.
Best of luck.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd love to help out but I have 4 of my own which feel like a full time job sometimes.

Good luck finding somewhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try to go through a rescue to avoid interest from unscrupulous people.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@firetwoice - he looks gorgeous and his temperament sounds lovely, bless him. I am so sorry you are having to part with him.  . I wish I could help but I already have 5 cats (all rescues) and have no room to cope with more. So sorry.

I do second Lurcherlad's and Summercat's comments about trying to get your lovely fellow into a reputable rescue a.s.a.p, before the kitten season starts and they are all full up. They will take care to find him a suitable owner.

If you contact Rescues please ask if they make home visits to vet a potential adopter, and I would avoid any Rescues that don't make home visits.

Good luck. I do hope you manage to find him a place.


----------



## firetwoice (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you so much for your comments.
I have contacted a local RSPCA shelter who carry out home visits as part of their rehoming process, but the waiting list is 6 months......I was shocked, Iv'e never been through this process before. I did'nt realise just how many lovely animals needed homes. It really is heartbreaking to flick through some of the cats and their stories. I had to stop reading them after a while I was too upset, particularly as I envisaged Ozzy being one of them.
I am willing to travel the length of the country to find the right home for him now. It matters so much to me. I'll also meet any of the usual expenses that some people require. I have my own views on neuting and vaccinations after much research, however I understand that this is often what is required.....
I never thought I'd ever be in this situation it's heartbreaking, but I have no choice.
Can I appeal to anyone here to ask around with good friends for anyone who can offer Oz a loving home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @firetwoice, I strongly recommend you get your cat neutered now before you go any further trying to re-home him.

Not being neutered will put off many potentially suitable adopters, because they will fear he is likely to spray urine indoors (as many un-neutered cats do, especially males). They will also fear that at 5 yrs old and un-neutered he may have a history of fighting with other cats, and could be infected with FIV (Feline Aids) which is mainly caught through bites from infected cats. I am not saying this is the situation with Oz, but people may suspect it. In particular if they already have cats, they will not want to put their cats' health at risk by introducing an un-neutered, unvaccinated cat to their home.

Oz is also more likely to get offered a place in a Shelter if he is neutered. You may not even be able to get him on a waiting list at many shelters if he is not neutered.

And if he is going into a Shelter I recommend you get him vaccinated. Many cats in Shelters are strays rescued from the streets, having been lost or abandoned. Or they may be cats rescued from neglectful situations. Often these cats are not neutered and not vaccinated, and thus may be carrying various feline viruses. (e.g. Feline Herpesvirus, Feline Calicivirus, Feline Leukaemia Virus, or an infection called Feline Chlamydia) Your cat would have to share a pen with strange cats, perhaps as many as 4 or 5 other cats, and without being vaccinated, and being at such close quarters with them he will be vulnerable to catching one of these diseases.

Once you have had Oz neutered and then vaccinated, I advise you to phone all the Shelters every week and ask for a vacancy for him. Having a cat's name put on a Waiting List can be a waste of time I'm afraid, as most Shelters usually take in the most urgent cases and do not just work down a list. This is because there is such pressure on spaces. The Shelter I help to run does not operate a waiting list, we take in cats on a 'greatest need' basis.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

How sad for you. Hope you find a nice home for him soon. x


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't know if you're still looking for a home for Ozzy or not. I am looking for a cat but I suspect you're not going to feel he's suited for me.

I have a cat that I adopted a little over 2 years ago who is now around 4 or 5 years old. He's in by himself for most of the day when I'm at work and I think he might benefit from some company. Ideally I'd like to take on a cat that needs a home rather than pay someone who's producing more cats. My cat was neutered late and was semi-wild before I got him and sounds quite similar in ways to Ozzy.

I do live in a busy area but my cat doesn't get outdoors ever and I'm not comfortable with a cat that does get out because of the danger to it and the impact on local fauna. I work full time and although I do some of it from home, I'm out the house for probably 30 hours a week. 

So if I did take on Ozzy he'd be living with me and my cat in a large flat. I'd also be getting him neutered and vaccinated and properly tested for diseases. I'm quite happy to pay for all of that.

So all of that in combination with Ozzy having to become a house cat would I expect make you feel I'm unsuitable to take him on. However if not then do let me know and we'll see if we can work something out.


----------



## firetwoice (Jan 28, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> I don't know if you're still looking for a home for Ozzy or not. I am looking for a cat but I suspect you're not going to feel he's suited for me.
> 
> I have a cat that I adopted a little over 2 years ago who is now around 4 or 5 years old. He's in by himself for most of the day when I'm at work and I think he might benefit from some company. Ideally I'd like to take on a cat that needs a home rather than pay someone who's producing more cats. My cat was neutered late and was semi-wild before I got him and sounds quite similar in ways to Ozzy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding.
I thought I was out of the woods so to speak, a week or so ago, but it appears the situation remains the same so I have to keep searching for a home for Oz.
Although I appreciate your offer and it is very welcome, it's only fair to Oz to continue to look for someone with space for him to wander around as it's all he's ever known. He spends so much time around his little green territory that to 
deprive him of this would be unfair. But then I hear you ask, am I in a position to qualify this, and of course I'm not. Would it be too much to ask to bear you in mind as an option, unless of course your situation changes.
I read in one of your other messages that someone said I'm from the South. I'm actually from the North, the Lake District area in Cumbria, but they were correct when they mentioned I'd be prepared to travel should I find a suitable place for him. Whoever gives him a home will reap the benefit of a truly loving pal. The fashion designer who recently passed away hadn't lost his marbles......I totally 'get' why he was so in love with his cat. They are our personal protectors, if the bond is a strong one then it's crystal clear. If they are regarded as just another animal, then many owners are ignorant of the traits their cats project towards that end. It's clear that most folk on this forum recognise this, there's some lovely people here.


----------

